# Scene Ideas, Pleeeeeaaassse



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I have these black gates in front of my house. They are an AWESOME place to place a scene, but I'm kind of running short on ideas as to what to create it into. My theme for the Yard Haunt is The Shadowbox Theatre of Horror. It's loosely based off of the anomaly of the Shadow People. You know, the dark image that you see out the corner of your eye, but when you turn, it isn't there. Below is a pic of the gates. Ignore the ladders, etc. It will, of course be cleared of everything fairly soon.










I know that I want lots of ground hugging fog billowing out, but so far, that's as far as I've gotten. Oh, also there are two openings behind the gates. One is the door to my kitchen and the other is the opening to my garage. 
If you're sparked with ideas, let me know.

Empress Nightshade


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Could always do a scene with a monster that's trapped behind those gates. Have some kind of creature (or better, actor) in there with all kinds of misc. body parts scattered about. You could even chain the gate up and have the actor (if you have that luxury) rattle the gate, or even find some way to have a breakaway chain and have him chase kids around.

Add a strobe to that (with the fog) and you'd have a pretty nifty scene. Strobes and fog look great together.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

well i would say something with toxic waste but i cant see your photobucket pic so i have no clue what space you have to deal with... sorry but hope this give you an idea


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Psyc0 - this thread is from 2004! I think empress got it figured out by now


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

nah its only been 5 years he probably still needs help


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL Where has Empress been anyway?

In case you haven't met her, she has a charity haunt to benefit autism. She is a good lady.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> LOL Where has Empress been anyway?


She's gone pro so you'd probably find her over on hauntworld.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, I might go say hello.
I knew her originally from another forum.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> well i would say something with toxic waste but i cant see your photobucket pic so i have no clue what space you have to deal with... sorry but hope this give you an idea


Holy thread resurection batman....

Wonder if the OP still lives there.


----------

